# Request: Droid Razr(Verizon) Stock Nandroid Backup



## mrhacks (Nov 16, 2011)

I am requesting a Verizon RAZR rooted nandroid backup so I can restore back to stock.


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

mrhacks said:


> I am requesting a Verizon RAZR rooted nandroid backup so I can restore back to stock.


Haha good luck, the phone is not rooted yet so no back up is possible or flash. Unless you are over seas where you would be able to do unlock, backup, flash, etc.


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Grnlantern79 said:


> Haha good luck, the phone is not rooted yet so no back up is possible or flash. Unless you are over seas where you would be able to do unlock, backup, flash, etc.


What on earth are you talking about? the phone has been rooted and a custom recovery built a while ago...


----------



## mrhacks (Nov 16, 2011)

Grnlantern79 said:


> Haha good luck, the phone is not rooted yet so no back up is possible or flash. Unless you are over seas where you would be able to do unlock, backup, flash, etc.


Yes it is rooted, check out the forums


----------



## snicklet (Aug 3, 2011)

mrhacks said:


> Yes it is rooted, check out the forums


He likes to troll all the dual core phone forums.


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

I'll whip one up as soon as my phone comes in the mail, if you guys still want one.


----------

